# Gus got a new NIC cage!



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 15, 2009)

So I sold Gus's old cage and took the money and bought some NIC panels and zip ties. Then I spent this evening assembling it all. 

Here's his old cage:






And here's his new one! He went from 6 sq. ft. of space to over 14 sq. ft! Lucky bunny! He seems to really like the levels I've added. I'm planning to create a bedroom area on the far side. Just gotta get some cardboard or a box that will fit. 





Making sure his litter box hasn't changed. 





I think he approves. He had himself a bath, then did a dead bunny flop! 





This is too cute not to post! The boys were helping snip off the ends of the zip ties and I locked them in! :biggrin2:






Anyway, hubby even helped me assemble the panels, so I think this means we're keeping him... 

Rue


----------



## peppa and georgie (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey really great cage, very neat. When i had one i used the conectors but they didnt fit together so neat as with just the zip ties like you have used.
Is it in a bath room? That is such a perfect spot x


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks! 

Yes, it's in our spare bathroom. We never used the shower in there (it was actually used for storage up until Gus came along!) so I laid a piece of plywood (covered in linotiles) on top of the tub to make a base for his cage. It's really handy being so close to a sink too!

Oh, and I tried the connectors and they were just too finicky! It's really much quicker and easierto use the zip ties!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## peppa and georgie (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes it looks like that spot was just made for him lol
xx


----------



## missyscove (Nov 15, 2009)

*funnybunnymummy wrote: *


> Anyway, hubby even helped me assemble the panels, so I think this means we're keeping him...


Good to hear you're keeping the husband.

Cage looks great!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

Oh my goodness, this made me laugh :biggrin2::


> *funnybunnymummy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Anyway, hubby even helped me assemble the panels, so I think this means we're keeping him...
> ...


Rue


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 15, 2009)

lol - keeping the husband does have its benefits. 

Very nice NIC Cage! It looks much roomier than your old cage. It looks "warmer" too.


----------



## Kohana (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks good! Where did you end up getting the panels?


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

Helen: Yeah, his old cage had a very sterile feel to it. This onelooks much more comfortable.And I think he thinks so too. Even with the cage door open, he tends to sleep insideit and not on thefloor by the bathroom door like he used to! (Smart bunny! )

Nicole: I ended up gettinga set of 23at Home Depot and a set of 13 at London Drugs. (I decided I couldn't wait for a sale!) Initially I'd intended to build hima bigger cage (like this: http://www.guineapigcages.com/images/rabbitcage.jpg), but due to budget constraints I ended up only getting the 36 panels.But I think it worked out in the end, becausethis cageseems just right for Gus. :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## Kohana (Nov 15, 2009)

Most definitely! He looks very happy with it!!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 16, 2009)

I think it looks great size wise. It's really cool that you got to build it to fit your space as well.


----------



## l.lai (Nov 16, 2009)

Man americans are SO lucky that NIC cubes are so readily available. I wish we could get them cheaply here in Australia.


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 16, 2009)

What a wonderful upgrade! Great size too, awesome job! :thumbup


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks, guys!

Christina: I must say, a standard tub enclosure seems like it's almost "made" to hold a 4x2 NIC cage! 

Lawrence: I don't know what the prices are, but I heard that Bunnings stores carry them in Australia. Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 16, 2009)

Rue, the cage looks fantastic... fits that space beautifully, and gives you a place to store the kids.

All round awesomeness 
I never thought of putting a board over the tub... genius!

I would SWEAR that Gus has found his forever home 
He looks very happy at your house, Rue!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks, Autumn!

Kid storage is always important. 

And I think Gus has found his forever home!!! Ever since he nearly did find a new home a couple weeks ago, hubby's attitude has really changed about him. He went from, "Get rid of him!" to "Well, I guess we're stuck with him." 

Of course, I had a feeling he'd eventually cave. All the while he was saying "Get rid of him", he would pet the bunny and feed the bunny treats and even *KISS* the bunny. Any man who kisses a bunny is not going to "get rid of him." :biggrin2:

:bunnydance:

Rue


----------



## Torchster (Nov 17, 2009)

Did ever let the kids out, or is that their room now and the bunny gets their room? Just wondering.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 17, 2009)

Haha! Unfortunately, unlike the bunny, the kids have opposable thumbs and were able to let themselves out...but only after they got their fill of playing in there. 

Rue


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 18, 2009)

*funnybunnymummy wrote:*


> All the while he was saying "Get rid of him", he would pet the bunny and feed the bunny treats and even *KISS* the bunny. Any man who kisses a bunny is not going to "get rid of him." :biggrin2:


Any bunny-kissing man is done like DINNER!

Congratulations, Rue!

You found an amazing forever home for Gus!:highfive:


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, Autumn!

You should've seen the look on his face thefirst time I caught him kissing Gus. It was like, "Uh oh! Busted!" :biggrin2:

From then on, Iknew it was just a matter of time. 

Rue


----------



## sbaxter (Nov 18, 2009)

I am laughing because Gus has a built in soap holder ,luxury or what ? very nice set up !!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 19, 2009)

Hehe! Thanks! 

Y'know that soapholder very nearly stymied my whole plan! Until I realized if I just removed one panel, it would all fit! :biggrin2:

Rue


----------



## BethM (Nov 21, 2009)

Very awesome!
I'm glad Gus gets to stay with you!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks, Beth!

I'm glad too!

Now I just gotta convince hubby that Gus needs a girlfriend... 

Rue


----------

